
'Sugar and carbs are the obesity culprits, not lack of exercise' - mrfusion
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/292706.php
======
DiabloD3
I figured this out myself two years ago when I tried the Paleo Diet. I'm 6
foot tall, and I went from 340 pounds to 214 pounds in one year, and then 214
to 184 the following six months through diet modifications alone: no grains
(which includes no corn, soy, rice, cereals, bread, pasta), no refined sugars,
no legumes, no seed oils. The only thing in my diet is meat, vegetables, and
fruit.

The "whole grain diet" the FDA recommends to reduce weight and help with heart
health does neither, and is extremely bad advice.

~~~
chrisdbaldwin
I too had a personal revelation with the same conclusion. Coming out of
college last year I was 215 lb, up 65 lbs from my freshman year. I decided to
cut all carbs and sugars from my diet now that I have a consistent work/life
schedule. I lost 50 lbs after about 3 months with no increase in exercise.
Turns out fat and protein is great for sustainable energy.

